# Breaking Cypripedium winter rest



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello!
I wanted to know when is the best time to break the winter rest of Cypripedium acaule?
Thank you!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 17, 2014)

I remember your plant Daniel. So how did you end up vernalizing it - in the fridge? If so, then it should be put out when average outdoor temperatures are still cool, say below 60 F. Putting it directly into warmer conditions will stress the plant, though not likely kill it. Cyps start to grow when average temperatures go above the 50-55 F, so I'd use that as a guide.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Jan 17, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I remember your plant Daniel. So how did you end up vernalizing it - in the fridge? If so, then it should be put out when average outdoor temperatures are still cool, say below 60 F. Putting it directly into warmer conditions will stress the plant, though not likely kill it. Cyps start to grow when average temperatures go above the 50-55 F, so I'd use that as a guide.



Nope, I just left it outside inside a small wooden drawer that I was going to throw away. It got pretty cold during winter so decided to just leave it outdoors protected from freezing. Temperatures right now are high 30's at night and high 60's during the day. Should I take it out of the drawer and start watering?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 17, 2014)

How long has it been cool and dormant? It needs at least 4 months, so I would think this is way too soon. Now, if it had been in the fridge since Sept, now would be perfect.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 18, 2014)

If it is outside then there should be no worries about when it will grow since it will do it on its own. A bare minimum of 3 months is called for, but as Eric said, 4 or more is better. I hope it didn't actually dry out in the drawer though. There is no need to worry about winter moisture with this species, it can take a fair bit. If it is dry, I'd water it.


----------



## Dido (Jan 18, 2014)

I would let it rest as it is too like tom says


----------



## Stone (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a question on this subject too. Can they be unpotted each year before they go into the fridge or must they stay in the pot?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 19, 2014)

Stone said:


> I have a question on this subject too. Can they be unpotted each year before they go into the fridge or must they stay in the pot?



Not recommended Mike. I have no choice but to repot each year due to the climate, but I always repot them directly, not just storing them in a bag.


----------



## Stone (Jan 20, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Not recommended Mike. I have no choice but to repot each year due to the climate, but I always repot them directly, not just storing them in a bag.



I'm not sure I understand. Do you repot each year and then store in the fridge or put them in for the winter and repot in spring? What do you mean by repotting directly? Why can't I store them in moss or vermiculite like other cold climate bulbs etc. then pot up in spring?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2014)

Stone said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Do you repot each year and then store in the fridge or put them in for the winter and repot in spring? What do you mean by repotting directly? Why can't I store them in moss or vermiculite like other cold climate bulbs etc. then pot up in spring?



Sorry for the confusion. I repot in late winter (it never freezes here), but the plants are outside continuously. Cyps are like any other orchid, they don't want to be disturbed much. Storing them in bags inside is not to their liking at all, although you can try. It is much better to grow them outside year round, in pots or in the ground, but if you need to refrigerate them then the whole pot should be put in a large freezer bag and stored at around 4 C.


----------

